# $40 CorelDraw x4 suite?



## SeanDougi21 (Apr 24, 2011)

I was searching to find coreldraw for a good price and I was on ebay and came across one for 40 bucks. Im pretty surprised on this price cause it's a 200 dollar program. 

It says on the description coreldraw x4 suite full version. Then it broke down every thing in it like corel trace
Vector
Screen capture 
Draw

it sounds pretty rediculously cheap.
Has anyone come across this?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Make sure it is not the home or student version they will not have what you need if you plan on using it with a cutter.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

X4 is not the latest version. Was this new? Original?


----------



## SeanDougi21 (Apr 24, 2011)

No it's not home or school version, I checked. And it says coreldraw x4 full version. And yea it's brand new in box and still wraped up.

I know it's not the latest version cause theres x5 out, and I think thats the latest, but its crazy cause amazon wants 200 bucks for the corel draw x3 and even more for x4 and 5???

Well I already ordered it so alls I can do now is hope.


----------



## RobertG (Oct 13, 2010)

SeanDougi21 said:


> No it's not home or school version, I checked. And it says coreldraw x4 full version. And yea it's brand new in box and still wraped up.
> 
> I know it's not the latest version cause theres x5 out, and I think thats the latest, but its crazy cause amazon wants 200 bucks for the corel draw x3 and even more for x4 and 5???
> 
> Well I already ordered it so alls I can do now is hope.


I tried to check but could not find it.
Was there only one item of it?

Kind regards, Robert


----------



## cap guy (Mar 10, 2008)

Make sure it is not OEM it will say full version but it dose not allow you to use every thing like macros , and it is upgradable at least that's what Corel's website says. if any one has gotten an up grade to work please post.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds too good.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Little Leung said:


> show us the website


It's on there. It's the first one that comes up after searching 'coreldraw x4'


----------



## melking78 (May 2, 2011)

I have learned the hard way that if it sounds to good to be true it usually is.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I bit on one of those ads a few years ago, Corel X12 for $50. Turned out to be a download only and instructions to hack the authentication code 

I bought a legit version of X5 at a pretty substantial discount on a website someone referred me to, I'll have to check my home email to see if I still have the site name.


----------



## SeanDougi21 (Apr 24, 2011)

hey guys,

I just recieved coreldraw in the mail today and no it's not a bogus copy at all. I'ts legit. Pretty sweet actually. It has over two hours of tutorials and thousands of clip art to customize. 

Looks pretty cool for a start I guess. the only thing I see thats different is that for the much more expensive version it says uppgrade? This one isnt.
So there might be a few things missing, but from what I can it's not to big a deal. Esp. for only 40 bucks im not complaining at all.

Sean


----------



## trophygametags (Apr 22, 2011)

I bought my version of corel draw x4 on ebay a few weeks ago, probably from the same guy. Mine works great, but I don't know if I have everything or not, I'm a newbie. Same price, $40 including shipping. 

Mike


----------



## RobertG (Oct 13, 2010)

I found a version x5 for $100,- but I'm wondering if it makes sense to buy that instead of the x4 version. I read about someone going back from x5 to x4 because he did not like the new changes.
Anyone?

Thank, Robert


----------



## melking78 (May 2, 2011)

I have found the 5x for $100 on amazon but it was the student edition


----------



## RobertG (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry I was not complete with my info, I was speaking about a full version?

Thanks, Robert


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

RobertG said:


> I found a version x5 for $100,- but I'm wondering if it makes sense to buy that instead of the x4 version. I read about someone going back from x5 to x4 because he did not like the new changes.
> Anyone?
> 
> Thank, Robert


I have both X4 and X5, and I didn’t care for some of the changes they made in X5, I have gone back to X4 it just seems to be the one I open more often. I don’t care for some of the automatic setting in X5 that you have to go digging to find out how to turn them off, like black not printing out a solid black. Not having easy access to the “Treat as fill” and Scrapbook options. Guess I am just getting old and wish they would stop changing the location of options or making them harder to find. I have read other posts of members using X5 and love it because it has better color management controls. So, both versions are good, it comes down to the one you want to work with. After all these years of using all of the versions from 2 to X5, yes I went back to X4. There has only been one version I never used, 6, I installed it, opened it, remember saying OMG what have they done, closed it, uninstalled and continued to use 5 until 7 came out. Apparently I wasn’t the only one; version 6 wasn’t out for long before 7 was released. That was back in the day when Corel made the statement they would have a new version every year no matter what...it showed. There is also a group of people that always stay one version back to make sure most of the issues have been taken care of, also doing this you can upgrade for less. 
So if you can find a low cost full version of X4 I would say go for it. 
CW


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

For me x5 was a killer... it constantly locked up and froze causing much frustration when working on jobs. This was when it was new. 

I uninstalled it and discovered that removing x5 also killed my x4. 

So, I had to go dig out the X4 media and reinstall that again too. 

I'd say skip x5 and get an x4 if you can... just beware of pirated torrents.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

I have been with Corel since Version 5. I am still at X3. I tried X5 and I simply could not see why I should spend $200 to upgrade. X3 works just fine for me. I subscribe to "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". If you can get X4 for 40 bucks..go for it!


----------



## RobertG (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot all for your replies. It seems now that the x4 version mentioned before will not be shipped to the Netherlands, so I might end up buying the X5. Downloading the demo now to see if it will be good for me. 
Thanks again!

Regards, Robert


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

The version of X4 I bought turned out to be a Canadian version. It was the full version but was substantially less expensive than the US version. I registered it with Corel no problem and haven't discovered anything disabled. Bought it off ebay years ago.

I haven't checked out X5 yet.


----------



## TWINBIN (Jan 14, 2011)

I purcased x4 of ebay a few months ago and it's been fine. Passsed on X5 due to the increased in memory req. 

The seller bought older versions from the bigbox retailers in large qty and could sell at deep discounts. 

It was a full retail version and I reg with Corel without issue.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

wormil said:


> The version of X4 I bought turned out to be a Canadian version.


So does it say CorelDRAW X4 A? Just kidding!


----------



## sportshypnotist (May 19, 2011)

I may be too late in responding but I ordered mine for $40 from ebay, full version and find it ALL works, great program for the price. I was reading in another post from an experienced person that they preferred version 4 over version 5 which had some bugs. Took his word at it and I have had great results with it and I'm fairly new but have been printing on my own for years.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

jiarby said:


> For me x5 was a killer... it constantly locked up and froze causing much frustration when working on jobs. This was when it was new.
> 
> I uninstalled it and discovered that removing x5 also killed my x4.
> 
> ...


So that's what they mean by a killer app


----------

